# "Amazing" what you find on Youtube on sleepless nights....



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 23, 2008)

[video=youtube;iV-L14ReUsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV-L14ReUsE[/video]


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ezekiel3626 said:


>


 
*Ditto!!!!*

Here's another result of a sleepless night, spent communing with YouTube:

YouTube - 1988 Dodge Aries Commercial



Margaret


----------

